# lathe file rest



## fast67ford (Nov 24, 2013)

This is my take on a small lathe file rest.




IMG_20131124_113522 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131124_113542 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131124_113645 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131124_115841 by fast_67ford, on Flickr


----------



## gtboomer (Nov 24, 2013)

Sweet, Nice job.


----------



## LJP (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice, that will come in handy!


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 24, 2013)

My first question was, why until I came to the last pic.




How are you keeping the chuck at a 90 degree?


----------



## cdndewey (Nov 24, 2013)

Would someone care to explain to me, what's going on there.....I'm baffled.


----------



## Maxx (Nov 24, 2013)

cdndewey said:


> Would someone care to explain to me, what's going on there.....I'm baffled.


Looks like 2 rollers for the file to ride on.
It is set up to adjust the height.
Lock the chuck from spinning and you can accurately file flats on a part.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 25, 2013)

cdndewey said:


> Would someone care to explain to me, what's going on there.....I'm baffled.



Yeah it took me awhile to figure this one out. An actual action shot would be a great help.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 25, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> My first question was, why until I came to the last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cdndewey said:


> Would someone care to explain to me, what's going on there.....I'm baffled.





Maxx said:


> Looks like 2 rollers for the file to ride on.
> It is set up to adjust the height.
> Lock the chuck from spinning and you can accurately file flats on a part.



A file made the flat spots.  The amount of material removed was controlled by how far the rollers were lowered.

Having a pic with a file resting on the rollers on a flat spot that was made.


----------



## 283v8 (Nov 25, 2013)

I always love thinking out of the box. 
Nice job)


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 25, 2013)

To index a lathe chuck, I have always used a level with dual vials (one at 90°) and using the side of the jaw, rolled it until a jaw was straight up top, then level horizontally. Depending on the level, it can be sufficiently accurate. I have an inclinometer if I need to get within a minute or two.


----------



## fast67ford (Nov 25, 2013)

My atlas lathe comes with a built in index unit in the headstock, that i use to divide the number of flats i want. 




IMG_20131125_172933 by fast_67ford, on Flickr

the top two posts of the file rest have rollers on them for the file to glide across with a washer on the end for depth stops. 




IMG_20131125_172748 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131125_172733 by fast_67ford, on Flickr

i've just been using a scale and a scribe to eyeball what looks good as far as the depth of the flats 




IMG_20131125_173408 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131125_173419 by fast_67ford, on Flickr

Then just start going at it untill you hit both of your rollers 




IMG_20131125_173513 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131125_173734 by fast_67ford, on Flickr

Hope this helps and glad you guys liked it


----------



## fastback (Nov 25, 2013)

I like it, nice job.

Paul


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 25, 2013)

Well done!!!


----------



## cdndewey (Nov 26, 2013)

Makes perfect sense now...I was overlooking things.


----------

